# What's your favorite retailer for jeans?



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2004)

I used to like Old Navy but after I bought a pair at Express I like the way they look more than any of the ones I have from Old Navy. I'm finally caving into the low riders




Any one bought jeans from American Eagle and Abercombie &amp; Fitch? What's your favorite store for jeans?


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2004)

Ooh I gotta check these jeans out because I'm also short and the biggest part of my body is my butt!


----------



## maiho (Feb 15, 2004)

My fave brands of jeans is sevens and citizens of humanity. I also like express and abercrombie. I love jeans that comes in diff lenghts cuz i'm only 5'2 so I need the short kinds. Plus its hard for me to find jeans cuz i have a big butt, but only a size 27 waist. So I have to get jeans 1 to 2 sizes bigger and wear a belt everytime. What a bummer





Originally Posted by *mbaggirl* I am only 5 ft. so I got the size 8A...that wasy they don't have to be altered...and actually they are a little long, so they are good with a heel too...Happy shopping...Tell em Oprah sent you....ha ha QUOTE=Reija(admin)]Ooh I gotta check these jeans out because I'm also short and the biggest part of my body is my butt!


----------



## Tinydancer (Feb 15, 2004)

*I love Abercrombie &amp; Fitch jeans, they fit me perfectly. Also, Ralph Lauren fit great too.*


----------



## Geek (Feb 26, 2004)

I wear Eddie Bauer jeans LOVE THEM!


----------



## Californian (Feb 26, 2004)

I vote for Abercrombie low-rise boot cut. Very cute, stylish and comfy.:icon_mrgr


----------



## maiho (Feb 26, 2004)

me too

Originally Posted by *Californian* I vote for Abercrombie low-rise boot cut. Very cute, stylish and comfy.:icon_mrgr


----------



## pmschris (Feb 28, 2004)

GAP! I love how they have the different length options for us short girls! I have discovered the Gap outlet stores are soooo much cheaper too!


----------



## alittleweirdo (Mar 5, 2004)

You girls are making me feel tall



(I'm 5'7). I love Old Navy Jeans! Gap has some nice ones too, but these tend to cost more. I like both of these brands since they have a wide range of sizes. Express jeans tend to be too small for me



Designer jeans also seem to run small.

Why can't companies agree on sizes?


----------



## MissMimi (Mar 8, 2004)

I love my Gap Low Rise Boot Cut jeans. I only have two pairs but wear them ALL the time.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Aug 21, 2007)

i loved tilt but i'm not sure i can get them anymore? i'm thinking they may have got bought out by bullhead and that's irritating, i love my tilt jeans and can't buy anymore


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 21, 2007)

Old Navy, Torrid and Lane Bryant.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 21, 2007)

HCo, Gap, American Eagle, AF.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 21, 2007)

Abercrombie


----------



## caitrin176 (Aug 21, 2007)

American Eagle, DKNY, and Gap.


----------



## Bexy (Aug 21, 2007)

American Eagle, Old Navy and GAP all work well for me. They sell talls, I have to have talls I am 5'11" I hate it when my jeans are too short. I now work for Macy's so I am on a jean quest. I want to find some that fit me perfect.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 22, 2007)

Anywhere where I can find jeans to fit my 4'11 body!!!! I don't know if Charlotte Russe is a national store, but I found some skinny jeans that fit me last week! I was so excited! I used to have bigger thighs, but living on a 2nd story apartment complex, my legs are much slimmer and I was able to find jeans that were smaller and shorter.


----------



## ivette (Aug 22, 2007)

old navy


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 22, 2007)

Nordstroms has a lot of great jeans (7 for all Mankind and Citizens of Humanity are my faves).





Although I do like the way Abercrombie jeans fit...


----------

